# My new ride



## Stuart

Picked up this Spear Boatworks Glades X tunnel as a bare hull in mid January. A lot of personal issues have slowed down my rigging progress, but it's getting closer. As you can see, power will be a 30 etec, short shaft no tilt or trim and rope start. It weighs in at 150 pounds. I didn't get a chance to weigh the bare hull, but it should be somewhere around 375 pounds. Even with the tunnel I'm hoping this is a 5" boat. We'll see pretty soon.


----------



## 223AI

Very nice! I've never been on a tiller boat, but is non-tilt/trim standard? Do you fish primarily in back lakes and marshes?

I have an East Cape Vantage, and it runs skinny, but I sure wish I could go where you will be able to go...


----------



## Meadowlark

Very nice. A lot of potential in that rig.


----------



## Top_Dog




----------



## Rob S

Nice, Don't you have a beavertail too?


----------



## Stuart

223AI said:


> Very nice! I've never been on a tiller boat, but is non-tilt/trim standard? Do you fish primarily in back lakes and marshes?
> 
> I have an East Cape Vantage, and it runs skinny, but I sure wish I could go where you will be able to go...


 The short shaft e-tecs are odd. You cannot get tilt and trim in either the 25 or 30. The 25 short shaft you can get electric start, but the 30 short shaft you cannot get electric start. Makes no sense.

My second choice of motor would be a 30 Tohatsu. You can tilt/trim and electric start in the short shaft on it and it's not significantly heavier. I had such good service out of my 50 e-tec that I wanted another one and I still say it will get up faster than any four-stroke.


----------



## Stuart

Top_Dog said:


> my reaction


 lol, thanks.


----------



## Stuart

Rob S said:


> Nice, Don't you have a beavertail too?


 I had a 2006 BT with a 50 tiller that I sold it to a friend last October. The Glades X is a tad smaller maybe but I think it carries it's width a little further forward.


----------



## Whipray

That's a sweet looking rig Stuart.


----------



## Demeter

Stuart,

That is a great looking skiff. I heard that Harry Spears is pretty busy at his shop these days. I think we will be seeing more of these skiffs in Tx.


----------



## Slimshady

Well thought out and purpose built. Love the tiller and simplicity of it all. The platform is nice how it was designed around the tiller arm. Little Etec's have a lot of cojones for their size. Sexiest micro out there IMOP!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Really nice boat Sir!, Thanks for letting us know about Spear boats!
Looking forward to seeing you out in the bays! I 'm trying to talk a buddy into one so I can push him around!


----------



## Stuart

My free time has opened back up due to the recent passing of my father after a long illness. He was the one who started me at an early age to love and care for all things outdoors.

Anyway, I'm loving it so far except I'm still waiting for a prop. The aluminum prop that came with the motor stinks. I think it will be a whole new skiff when I get it on there. I poled it onto a rock hard sandbar and got a pretty good idea of what she will draft and I'm happy with it.










Don't mind the blue tape on the lid of the coffin box. I'm moving the hinges and just needed a way to hold the lid in place.

.


----------



## KemahRick

Looks great. I have a 2014 BT Micro with 30hp e-tec but was looking at the Glades-X as well.


----------



## Stuart

KemahRick said:


> Looks great. I have a 2014 BT Micro with 30hp e-tec but was looking at the Glades-X as well.


 How fast is the 30 e-tec pushing your skiff? I'm seeing 27 with two guys, half a tank of fuel and some gear. But I also think this prop has a fair amount of slip. If I can get that out of a heavily cupped prop, I'll be happy. This skiff was never meant to be a speed demon anyway.


----------



## 8weight

Stuart said:


> How fast is the 30 e-tec pushing your skiff? I'm seeing 27 with two guys, half a tank of fuel and some gear. But I also think this prop has a fair amount of slip. If I can get that out of a heavily cupped prop, I'll be happy. This skiff was never meant to be a speed demon anyway.


Man I love these skiffs. I've been looking at them for several months. Keep us updated and please keep posting the skiff pics!

I'm sorry about your Dad. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## KemahRick

Stuart said:


> How fast is the 30 e-tec pushing your skiff? I'm seeing 27 with two guys, half a tank of fuel and some gear. But I also think this prop has a fair amount of slip. If I can get that out of a heavily cupped prop, I'll be happy. This skiff was never meant to be a speed demon anyway.


Yep, we are same... GPS logged low 30's with just me, half tank and no gear and I get 27mph with 2 people, gear and full tank. I am happy with it. I am in same boat as you... if I wanted a skiff that would do 40+ I wouldn't have purchased a micro. I will give up the mph for the accessibility our skiffs provide.


----------



## daddyhoney

Everything your need right there. great looking ride, I want one!! Love that skinny water. Share your review.


----------



## southpaw

Love the simplicity and clean layout of your rig. When I upgrade from my current nano skiff, I'd like to get something similar to yours. Tiller with a coffin box, grab rail and big open front deck. That thing looks like it'll be a redfish's nightmare.


----------



## Stuart

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to fishing this thing. I had my previous TPS for 9 years and fished it from the Land Cut to Florida and parts in between, so this whole addiction isn't new to me. I can already tell this thing is crazy light and is going to pole really well, even compared to my old skiff. So let the wind blow while I'm finishing up some details on it, then I'll fish it often.


----------



## rtoler

All it lacks is a little fish slim! Nice rig


----------



## c-los

How's the boat been running?


----------



## Ish

looks tippy.


----------



## Permit Rat

This is the first time I've had the opportunity to see one of Harry's boats. In fact, it was only just recently that I knew he had a boat company in Florida. We used to guide together in the Keys, back in the 70's and 80's. Harry was a well known and highly respected guide. There were a few times we fished the same party when they needed multiple boats. Glad to see he has been successful.


----------



## bd24

Ish said:


> looks tippy.


Wa da tah...

You still fishing these days?


----------



## 8weight

Permit Rat said:


> This is the first time I've had the opportunity to see one of Harry's boats. In fact, it was only just recently that I knew he had a boat company in Florida. We used to guide together in the Keys, back in the 70's and 80's. Harry was a well known and highly respected guide. There were a few times we fished the same party when they needed multiple boats. Glad to see he has been successful.


So what did you think about his Glades X?


----------



## Ish

bd24 said:


> Wa da tah...
> 
> You still fishing these days?


sa da tay!!


----------

